# WRTC. .

## superHFuser

WRTC.   ,     R36F,   .
http://www.5bits.net/lu5dx/2010-wrtc-spots-analysis/
   .

----------


## superHFuser

( . ),       .   .     ,       ?    .

----------


## RX4HX

> ,     R36F,   .


 ,  ,   "  ,   "....
  ?
     ?

----------


## UN7JID

-  !!!!       ,      !!!
    (    ) !!
   !



> ....      .
> 
> .
> 
>    .


        ,       ???       ?

----------


## superHFuser

> ,      !!!


 
http://lists.contesting.com/archives...-07/index.html
      .   .    ,    .  ,         -    RW1AC/RA1AIP  ,    .   ,   ,     .      ,,,,.             . .   ,    WRTC     ..     .       -  .   100%  .

----------


## RN3OG

> ....     .
>      ,      .
> .
>       .
>      .
>    .


 -     ,      ... 
      ?       ....

----------

> ,,,,
> UA9BA, UA9CDC, UA3AGW



      "".   ""     -   superHFuser.  ?

----------


## aledor

> http://lists.contesting.com/archives...-07/index.html
>       .   .    ,    .  ,         -    RW1AC/RA1AIP  ,    .   ,   ,     .      ,,,,.             . .   ,    WRTC     ..     .       -  .   100%  .


    ,        R32F,  R36F  26- .       .  R33A ()   R32F.

----------


## RV9UP

> .   .    ,    .  ,         -    RW1AC/RA1AIP  ,    .


 
http://ru.wrtc2010.ru/press/wrtc_results.xls

  ,     R32F.
        -  .
 UA9CDC  UA9BA  ,     .
IMHO        .  IMHO         .

----------


## UN7ZL

> ,,,,
> UA9BA, UA9CDC,  UA3AGW


   ,    !

----------


## superHFuser

> R32F,  R36F  26- .       .  R33A ()   R32F.


,  .   ,      .    WRTC . 
,    WRTC -    ?
          .       . ,   .  ..

----------


## superHFuser

> USA.    .


 ,     K1TTT.

----------


## RV9UP

> ,     K1TTT.


   K1TTT    R31U (18 ),  R36F   (6 ).    .     .    .       90   .

73
UP

----------


## superHFuser

> K1TTT    R31U (18 ),


       .

----------


## superHFuser

> ""    UA9CDC  UA9BA,


 ,         .

----------


## RV9UP

> super HF user,       ,   .


...  ,  .   .  .       .     ,   ,  .

73
UP

P.S.  -  . .   user,    .

----------


## RV9UP

> ,   100      10 ,    80,    ZS.


     HF.   ,     , .
 .

73
UP

----------


## Ua3UtA

> ?


   ? ? ::::

----------


## Ua3UtA

> - .   ...


...  -    ::::

----------


## RA3AKF

> !      ,   ,   , 
>   ().       .   220,   ,      . 
>   ,   .     . 58465


 -       . 
 ,        .

----------


## RW4HRE

.
      ,   -   .
  .
           .

----------


## RL3Q

> .


          ,   .       -   6  .

----------


## superHFuser

> -   6  .


   ,     .        .       ,    ,  ,  80   ZS         10   .     ,     .

----------


## RL3Q

> 


         ,   .



> ,     .


  ,            . S5         .           , .     ,    ..

----------

(     ),     WTRC-2010,    -:

" .      .      ,     .        ""   ,     ?    ,       . :-)      ...      ,      ,     "".    ,           ,       ,   K1ZZ  G3XTT     .   ,   ,    SMS       ,   .             .          .


73  UA9PM"

----------


## UA9OC

> ,   100      10 ,    80,    ZS.


    ,    VK  ZL     80 -       .    100    IV         ,  ZL6HQ -      .  .    ?
 ZS4TX-   .

----------


## RN3OG

*superHF*      ,     zs  80  ...   superHF....

----------


## UA9OC

> ?


      IARU

----------


## superHFuser

> IARU


    .  :Smile:       ,    ,  SFI = 80     40-,     80-. .

----------


## UA9OC

> .


  .          ,    ,   ,   ,   -   ,  ....     ,     ,   , .

----------


## RN5D

:  ,  ,  ...

----------


## superHFuser

> SuperHFuser    ,   ZL6HQ


 ,   HQ  ,

----------


## RV9CX

http://contesting.at-communication.c...ami-volontera/

----------


## 4L5A

> ,      .       ,    . ,        ZS?


    ZS4TX      80
   ZS   :-) 
    qso  80    
    4 qso   RW1AC/RA1AIP  80,40,20,15        20  15  10  40         
73 Al 4L5A

PS       

 ,         
http://contesting.at-communication.com
http://dxing.at-communication.com
http://forum.at-communication.com

----------


## UA9OC

> UA9OC,  
>   .   -    "**         ".   ,  , ? 
>     -        ? 
>        QC      . 
>   ,    73!


,  .

----------


## 4L5A

> ,      ZS    3,5.         3,5      .


      ZS4TX              
  ZS  80    160        
   ,   RW1AC/RA1AIP        80  
73 Al 4L5A

----------


## R3VA

> ,       .  3.  -


 -     *superHFuser.*.. ZS4TX  80   3 .  " "  :Wink:  2 . Yagi  80  30 mH (3.    40).
   4L5A ," "-           !
 ZS's  80 (wkd-100w)    ,      , QSO  (       ).
  "" QSL  ZS6IR-    QSO *12  (   )*,    -400w ,    Inv.Vee  11mH ( 5- )  QSO  *SSB*.

----------


## UA3FX

QSO  ZS6HA  80 m SSB 08.05.2010  100w(G5RV).  QSL   .

----------


## 4L5A

> ,     Win Test.    N1MM?


 Win Test        ,    ,      

   N6TR  DOS   :-)
 73     Al 4L5A

----------


## 4L5A

N1MM         WRTC
 :Sad: 
         73         Al 4L5A

----------


## 4L5A

ZS4TX    3     80 
 R32F,R33G,R37M   
        73           Al 4L5A

----------


## ES4RZ

> 


      .  ,         . 
          ,            .

----------

> .  ,         . 
>           ,            .


 ,    , , ,   !       (  ), . 
        ,            ?

----------


## RX3DU

http://www.sp4z.cba.pl/

  SP4Z

----------

